# How Soon Would You Show Doe After She Freshens?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking at the show schedule this year, and one show will be held one week after one of my Alpine does is due.
Would it be too soon to enter that doe in that show?
She will be a 2 year old FF. 

How soon after kidding can you show a doe?
I wouldn't expect her to win Grand, but would she have a chance to compete for a good placing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Will kids be nursing on her?

I would be concerned about her catching something.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

No, kids would be bottle raised and left at home.
There are virtually no risks of her getting CAE from a show. I have showed her before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are risks of her picking up all kinds of illnesses. She would probably be more susceptible at that time.

You probably could take her but I would worry about it being too soon.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If she is still leaking, not a good show practice. Id give it a month as she will have flushed into her milk by then.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you mean leaking from her bum or leaking from her udder?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cleanup from her uterus will take at least a couple weeks. That is coming out through her vulva.


----------

